# looking for a bit of advice



## nof123 (May 14, 2011)

Depends what you're doing, it could be fun/interesting or it could suck. If you can see yourself enjoying the trade stay, if not quit :thumbsup:


----------



## A Little Short (Nov 11, 2010)

I learned a long time ago that following the money doesn't always equal a good or enjoyable job.

You should find what your interests are and apply your learning to that.

I've heard it said "find something you like to do and you will never have to work a day in your life"

If you like the electrical trade, there may be some part of it that fits you. But with your impairments, general construction/grunt work may not be for you. The color blindness doesn't help either. 

Something like PLC programming may work for you.


----------



## AllWIRES (Apr 10, 2014)

If I were you I'd move on. Why do something that you don't enjoy? Life is short and it moves fast, no point not enjoying every second of it. I do electrical work cause I love it, it's like being paid to play baseball for me. Only much less money and women.


----------



## bobelectric (Feb 24, 2007)

Staple your post to your resume and wait for the job offers to come in...


----------



## FrunkSlammer (Aug 31, 2013)

bobelectric said:


> Staple your post to your resume and wait for the job offers to come in...


----------



## chewy (May 9, 2010)

mtbguy said:


> Hello everyone, I'm looking for a bit of guidance for some more senior electricians who have been in the industry for a while.
> 
> So a little about me I'm 31 and just started my apprenticeship. I did a 6 month pre-apprenticeship program and have been working for a large electrical company that mainly does large high rise residential jobs for the last 8 months.
> 
> ...


tldr.


----------



## Andy17 (May 12, 2014)

If you think it sucks now, it only gets worse. I don't mind my job, it was never a dream of mine to be an electrician, but working in kitchens and other jobs, more than 2 at a time, just go make enough $ was getting old quick. I liked working with my hands, weeded out the trades I didn't want to do FOREVER and came up with electrical. It pays the bills, some jobs are alright, some jobs are nice, and some days just plain suck. I believe it's not about a job you'll love, but a job that you don't hate. I'm not one who lives to work, I work to live. HVAC work may be a trade you want to consider.


----------



## Bugz11B (May 12, 2013)

mtbguy said:


> Hello everyone, I'm looking for a bit of guidance for some more senior electricians who have been in the industry for a while.
> 
> So a little about me I'm 31 and just started my apprenticeship. I did a 6 month pre-apprenticeship program and have been working for a large electrical company that mainly does large high rise residential jobs for the last 8 months.
> 
> ...


1. Bad reason to start any trade or job, you should have an interest in whatever job you look into.
2. Not really enjoying the work.. Well im not sure anyone "enjoys" work but I think we all enjoy our work, if not quit, thats goes for any job, lifes to short to be unhappy about something so easily changed.
3. Math can be learned
4. Again not enjoying the work...
5. Color blind, there is ways around these disabilities I.E label the wires..
6. another bad reason to choose a job
7. I dont see most disabilities (within reason for the smart @$$e$) as "crutches", I think they are commonly used as "crutches" but I think thats just a easily available excuse for applicable people, I have a buddy who is deaf (100% deaf since birth) and who has some kind of color blindness greens reds ect, he is offered a check from the govt, he never needs to work, he chooses to make no excuses for himself and has found ways to adapt and overcome to any disABILITY he's faced, no excuses.

My advice, find a new job.


----------



## buddhakii (Jan 13, 2011)

You said it yourself dude. You enjoy cooking. So go be the best cook you can possibly be. Let your position open back up for someone who wants it.


----------



## Rollie73 (Sep 19, 2010)

Don't let the color blindness thing stop you. I was diagnosed at 17 years old as color blind and the only thing it has ever held me back from is becoming a painter. 

Thank god for that:thumbsup:

I do find it pretty challenging when trying to terminate communication wires.:laughing:


----------



## Phatstax (Feb 16, 2014)

mtbguy said:


> Hello everyone, I'm looking for a bit of guidance for some more senior electricians who have been in the industry for a while.
> 
> So a little about me I'm 31 and just started my apprenticeship. I did a 6 month pre-apprenticeship program and have been working for a large electrical company that mainly does large high rise residential jobs for the last 8 months.
> 
> ...


Are you fu|<|<ing serious? You are gonna break your back everyday. If you cannot see colors you are at risk everyday, and a danger to others on your crew. It is vital to be able to see the difference in caution and danger tape. Construction is a boom bust cycle. No security and the money you make today will get you thru unemployment tomorrow till you find another job. My advice is play to your strengths. Everyone has to eat. Your good in a kitchen, perhaps chef is for you.


----------



## mtbguy (May 26, 2014)

Hey thanks for all the advice guys. I'm going to tough it out for a little while longer and do some volunteer work in some fields that I might enjoy and see if that leads anywhere. 

I Don't hate my job.. just some days are harder than others.. and I'm not looking for a shoulder to cry on or anything but I have been struggling with depression for a long time now and for the last few months have be particularly difficult and I lost a lot of confidence. So I think that has a little bit to do with me being so unhappy at work as well. 

But to be honest does the bending and lifting and labor eventually get easier as your years in the trade go on? like does your workload get a bit lighter or do you find you are still busting your ass hauling stuff around all day like when you were first/2nd year apprentice?

Phatstax my color blindness isn't that bad where I cant distinguish between yellow and red caution tape. It's only come up twice where I couldn't tell between 2 wires. And I just had to ask someone. The last time was with a red and brown.


----------



## FrunkSlammer (Aug 31, 2013)

The workload gets easier, but the body gets worse.. so it's basically the same.

Don't give up just for the heck of it, give up when you have a much better dream to chase. Work sucks, but finish your apprenticeship and maybe along the way you'll figure out a place in the career that you really enjoy. If not, then go try something else at least you'll always have your ticket.. and it's never too late to start something new.


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

mtbguy said:


> Hey thanks for all the advice guys. I'm going to tough it out for a little while longer and do some volunteer work in some fields that I might enjoy and see if that leads anywhere.
> 
> I Don't hate my job.. just some days are harder than others.. and I'm not looking for a shoulder to cry on or anything but I have been struggling with depression for a long time now and for the last few months have be particularly difficult and I lost a lot of confidence. So I think that has a little bit to do with me being so unhappy at work as well.
> 
> ...


Welcome to the forum:thumbsup:

Working as an apprentice is the hardest work you'll do in your career, when you get to the point of being licensed you will not be given all the chit jobs because you'll be needed for what you know at that point, work hard, study even harder, take up a good exercise program, hulk your self up a little bit that will make your job easier too and build your confidence in yourself, everyone here has a list of aliments that are a struggle each day, so you're not alone, every day we all fail at something, but we all look at as a learning experience, a challenge, life would be very boring if there were no challenges to overcome.

Depression is one hell of a challenge, that we must all overcome, the world we live in is very ugly in most places, a good example is being born in a place like Iran where unthinkable human suffering is the norm, so when you look at it that way, we've got it dam good in this neck of the woods, so we all rise in the morning and go to work and earn a good living when the work day is done we can go out and play or do whatever we want to do. 

Depression is one hell of a challenge,,,,Fight it off every day and don't let anyone tell you, you can't------Look into "Motors , controls and PLC's master that and you will be in demand for the rest of your career.

Good luck and remember, beat the challenge every day, and smile you're on candid camera...:laughing:


----------



## mtbguy (May 26, 2014)

Frunk and Harry, thanks for that, it means a lot.


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

mtbguy said:


> Frunk and Harry, thanks for that, it means a lot.


keep us posted on how you are doing.:thumbsup:


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

Rollie73 said:


> Don't let the color blindness thing stop you. I was diagnosed at 17 years old as color blind and the only thing it has ever held me back from is becoming a painter.
> 
> Thank god for that:thumbsup:
> 
> I do find it pretty challenging when trying to terminate communication wires.:laughing:


Good man:thumbsup:


----------



## Expediter (Mar 12, 2014)

Given your 1st post, I cannot reccommend that you continue in the trade unless you go into controls or plc i.e. Industrial work. If you are having a problem with the math, then I am sorry to tell you that you will have an even harder time with industrial as you will have to do more math. 

I don't really see that given all the things you said, that the electrical field is for you. You don't love it, it is just a job. That type of work will kill your spirit in the end. The arthritis will become more and more of a problem as you squeeze pliers and bend conduit, pull wire.

You need to go read the book called ......... hold on..... 48 days to the work you love. By Dan Miller.

Sorry about that HUGE link, it was done automatically.
I am sorry to hear about the depression, It is a terrible thing to have. Your biggest job now, will be to fight that. Good luck with your decision. If you decide to remain in the trade I hope you will come to enjoy it as we do. 

I had a hard time with the math when I was starting as an apprentice, but it gets easier as you come to familiarize yourself with the formula's and making them a habit.


----------



## wildleg (Apr 12, 2009)

I agree with the others that you should do something else. 

FYI As to the color blindness, I had a helper who was red/green blind (mostly), but (suprisingly) we were able to work around it (mostly). This was commercial retail and he was making up boxes in lighting runs, so there was no room for error (green +red = bang). He managed to find a particular LED flashlight that would allow him to see the difference in color. He didn't see red or green, but whatever he saw he was able to tell the difference.


----------



## mtbguy (May 26, 2014)

I will definitely pick up that book, thanks!


----------



## MaxH (Mar 12, 2014)

Really doing job only for money will not take you a long way,you will have to enjoy your work.It depends on you if you are not enjoying,better leave it.I think your colorblindness can be a problem in this electrical trade.


----------



## dronai (Apr 11, 2011)

AllWIRES said:


> If I were you I'd move on. Why do something that you don't enjoy? Life is short and it moves fast, no point not enjoying every second of it. *I do electrical work cause I love it, it's like being paid to play baseball for me.* Only much less money and women.


 Wish I loved it like that ! Field work is a physical job that losses it's appeal after your about 35-40. The management part is what I do somewhat enjoy, at this age my days are more so doing that.


----------



## AllWIRES (Apr 10, 2014)

dronai said:


> Field work is a physical job that losses it's appeal after your about 35-40.


Well Im not in my 20's anymore and I still love it.


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

When I think about it, if I did this job for someone else, it would suck bawlz. Because I am my own show, I really like it. I must be crazy.

To the OP: Since you're not far into your apprenticeship, you should bail.


----------



## StevieScott (Jul 26, 2014)

mtbguy said:


> Hello everyone, I'm looking for a bit of guidance for some more senior electricians who have been in the industry for a while.
> 
> So a little about me I'm 31 and just started my apprenticeship. I did a 6 month pre-apprenticeship program and have been working for a large electrical company that mainly does large high rise residential jobs for the last 8 months.
> 
> ...


You can't get success if you don't love your work. Only for being financial stable you are leaving your hobby and your profession too. You can be stable in your cooking profession because you love your work. I think you should continue with your old profession.


----------



## RGH (Sep 12, 2011)

The think the color blind thing is a game change sorry kid I couldn't trust you there are and will be times it could hurt someone. Anyone here can tell you open up a 20 or 30 year old panel god only knows whAt hacked crap you will find colors can mean nothing in them and that's where trouble starts.


----------



## AllWIRES (Apr 10, 2014)

RGH said:


> The think the color blind thing is a game change sorry kid I couldn't trust you there are and will be times it could hurt someone. Anyone here can tell you open up a 20 or 30 year old panel god only knows whAt hacked crap you will find colors can mean nothing in them and that's where trouble starts.


If he's color blind it won't matter if they used the wrong color.


----------



## Wirenut951 (Aug 3, 2014)

I started in the electrical field and left while I was young to work in the restaurant biz for the fast easy money..worst mistake I ever made I should have stuck with electrical.


----------



## chicken steve (Mar 22, 2011)

*It don't come easy,
You know it don't come easy.
It don't come easy,
You know it don't come easy.
Got to pay your dues if you're wearing sparky shoes
And you know it don't come easy.*
~C_(w/apologies to Mr Star)_S~


----------



## manchestersparky (Mar 25, 2007)

one of the best electricians I ever worked with was color blind. 
He found a way to work around it.


----------



## mtbguy (May 26, 2014)

I'm still in limbo with deciding. A lot of my family and friends I talked to just tell me to finish my school. I still have another 3 years or 3 levels to go each 10 weeks. So at least 3 more years if I hustle. But I'm really not that into it. I know if I finish my apprenticeship I will be set and comfortable. But I just don't know if that's the life I want, I'm kinda torn between being Mr. responsible and just following my dreams which may lead to failure but then at least I can say I tried?


----------



## btharmy (Jan 17, 2009)

mtbguy said:


> I'm still in limbo with deciding. A lot of my family and friends I talked to just tell me to finish my school. I still have another 3 years or 3 levels to go each 10 weeks. So at least 3 more years if I hustle. But I'm really not that into it. I know if I finish my apprenticeship I will be set and comfortable. But I just don't know if that's the life I want, I'm kinda torn between being Mr. responsible and just following my dreams which may lead to failure but then at least I can say I tried?


Plenty of time for failure after you finish apprenticeship. At least then you will have something to fall back on.


----------



## RIVETER (Sep 26, 2009)

mtbguy said:


> Hello everyone, I'm looking for a bit of guidance for some more senior electricians who have been in the industry for a while.
> 
> So a little about me I'm 31 and just started my apprenticeship. I did a 6 month pre-apprenticeship program and have been working for a large electrical company that mainly does large high rise residential jobs for the last 8 months.
> 
> ...


There are many people who have challenges. I would say stick with what you are doing. Don't quit. If you do as well as you can and work hard and show up, and then get fired for not doing enough it is possibly a different story. You are in the process of developing a good work ethic and integrity. If you quit because it isn't as easy as you thought, it will haunt you and is guaranteed to follow you in your other choices in life. Good luck.


----------

